# She has an Over bite



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't know if you can tell in this pic, its fairly significant. I am just wondering if there is anything I can do to correct the problem? I noticed her mizzle looked a little thin, and sure enough she's got an over bite. Its not a huge deal since she was free, probably spay her and just keep her as a pet/pull dog. BUt would be nice to be able to try and correct it while she is still young.

(was one of the stacking attempts. lol )


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i dont know if that is fixable i nev er heard of any one fixing over bite or under bite in a dog. i have heard of people getting braces for their dogs though to fix crooked teeth. im sure if you do find a way to fix it the surgery or whatever needs to get done would be pricey.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well we go to the vet this week. if the over bite is too serious, like her lower canines may dig into the upper part of her mouth. I don't really know what I will do...might just have him pull the lower canines when the adult ones come in. GRRR its frustrating, but meh....whatchya gonna do.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Their are doggy orthodontics . However they are extremely expensive and only usually used in very serious cases where the teeth would present an issue with the dog not being able to eat/chew properly.

Also minor overbites sometimes correct themselves. I've never seen or heard of a serious one though correcting itself.

You can't see her bite at all in the picks. You'd have to show it by moving her lips so we could see how the teeth line up
http://www.apbtconformation.com/teeth.htm

If you are trying to teach her to stack don't pull up on her tail as it will teach her to avoid being stacked. You can see in the second pict with her tail being tucked she is not happy about it. Puppy training needs to be fun for them in order for them to be more cooperative.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Their are doggy orthodontics . However they are extremely expensive and only usually used in very serious cases where the teeth would present an issue with the dog not being able to eat/chew properly.
> 
> Also minor overbites sometimes correct themselves. I've never seen or heard of a serious one though correcting itself.
> 
> ...


She's really not happy with much of anything. I dunno if its cuz she got beat up constantly in the puppy pack or what, but she is SUPER submissive. When you reach to pet her she tucks tail and when you call her she lowers her head tucks tail and waddles over. I think she is just horribly shy or something. I don't beat her, I personally find a raised voice works just fine.

But thanks for the advise. Its a pretty significant over bite. I will try to get pics of tonight.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd get her started in basic obedience to help try to build up her confidence.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> She's really not happy with much of anything. I dunno if its cuz she got beat up constantly in the puppy pack or what, but she is SUPER submissive.


 I know what you are going thur. I have two females now that are very submissive with people tho one is not that way with dogs. I have had several dogs this way and none where ever abused. It takes time and patience and like patch said you have to make things fun. Talking in a happy reassuring voice and lots of touching and petting and loving. The happier the pup the easier it will be to work with.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Underbites and overbites are genetic, and there's really not much you can do but give it time. If it were just a few teeth being crowded, sometimes you can pull one to give space to the other. But if the actual jaw is too long or short, only time will tell on that one. 

Overly submissive dogs can be a pain to deal with, but give her time and encouragement to overcome it. Don't acknowledge her fear, and make sure you keep up with her careful socialization so she'll gain confidence. Good luck!


----------

